
The planning fallacy  - peter123
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1750-the-planning-fallacy
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here is the link to the original:
<http://lesswrong.com/lw/jg/planning_fallacy/>

This HN item links there directly:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=654950>

